# Slash's Broken Leg



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Our poor boy Slash was limping around on three legs last night. We took him to the vet this morning and this what he looks like now...

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t99/kimby37/rats040.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t99/kimby37/rats039.jpg

It seems like a little bit of overkill to me but the xrays showed a pretty bad break and the vet didn't think an Elizabethan collar would cut it. All he needs is a bow tie and top hat...


----------



## fpmonkee11 (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww! Poor baby! 

At least he looks cute..


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

OMG


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

Omg thats soo cute LOL I hope he makes a great recovery

x . .


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Poor dude. How is he getting around with it?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Aw poor lil guy. Hope he heals well


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh the poor boy! I hope he's up and trotting about again very soon!

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

He's hiding out in a box with a big opening (to accomodate that giant arm) in a hospital cage and is pretty pissed off right now. He's coming out of his box to eat and drink but then just goes right back in. I imagine he's pretty sore. The vet wants to keep the splint on for 3-4 weeks! I feel bad for him because he's all by himself but the vet is afraid the other rats will chew on his bandages. I have no idea how this happened. We've only had him a little more than a month and he was neutered during that time so I'm not thinking he's enjoying his time with us so far.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

How is he eating? I would be tempted to add some soft hands-free food for a couple of days until he can acclimatise to the new 'appendage' :lol:


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

Actually, I'm not sure how he's eating. I put suebe's and Regal Rat in his bowl and as usual, the suebe's is all gone and all the pellets are still there. I will watch him and then give him some baby food tomorrow. He has to keep it on for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg....lol I thought he was wearing a blazer jacket...LOL! Well for the singer Slash...I was like the person is actually making him wear a blazer? LOL!! Then i realized....it was the cast! XD!

Aww poor lil guy, he'll come around =)


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

poor little guy, i feel so bad for him yet at the same time i think it's incredible that we have the technology to give rat casts! i hope he recovers well!


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

Awww! Poor baby boy! 

At least you got it taken care of, and I hope he heals okay! Let me know how he does. Poor little thing. 

It's cute, but so sad at the same time. 

And I'm sure he's enjoying it there.  He's probably just pissed off from his 2000 mile drive, small cage, move, and now a broken leg. It's a lot for a little guy to go through. Poor baby. Hopefully after all this he'll be okay. 

I showed Ernie the pictures. He was like "Aww..it's so sad but so cute at the same time!" His words "F'in cute little pissed off rat" :lol:

Is he on pain meds and stuff?


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

He didn't give him pain meds which surprised me. I thought about that last night and have already planned to call the vet and ask today.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Aw what a cutie though! He must think "what the h_ll is this woman doing to me" hehe


----------

